# RAM Upgrade for Mac Mini 2018



## Marsen (Oct 6, 2020)

Some confusing data on the crucial site makes me unsure about what to order.
I want to upgrade RAM of my 2018 i7 Mac Mini.
Actually 32GB, I want to upgrade to 64GB.

The confusing thing is, there are two 2x32 Ram Kit´s from Crucial.

The first is this one:
*Crucial CT2K32G4SFD8266 64GB Kit (32GB x2)*


Second one is this:
*Crucial CT2K32G4S266M 64GB Kit (32GB x2)*

Second one is about 80,- Euros more expensive. Don´t understand the difference in price.
On the german crucial page, there is one document telling only the more expensive one is compatible.
On an other subpage, crucial says, both are compatible for Mac Mini 2018.

I´m max confused.
Any help to clarify this is appreciated.


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 6, 2020)

Using their compare tool, it looks like the more expensive one is actually slower, and uses more and smaller RAM chips on each DIMM than the cheaper one:


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 6, 2020)

I suppose you could also use their Live Chat and see if they have any more to offer?


----------



## AndyP (Oct 6, 2020)

I can recommend this shop:






Samsung 2x 32GB = 64GB KIT DDR4 RAM 2666 Mhz PC4-21300 SO-DIMM [M471A4G43MB1-CTD] - Mac Speichershop


Samsung M471A4G43MB1-CTD, Passend für: Mac mini Late 2018, iMac 2019




www.mac-speicher-shop.de





Here I bought the memory for all my Macs.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 6, 2020)

AcousTech said:


> Using their compare tool, it looks like the more expensive one is actually slower, and uses more and smaller RAM chips on each DIMM than the cheaper one:



Yes, I thought this too, and it confused me even more.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 6, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I can recommend this shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy, but the cheaper crucial Kit is actually at 210,-- so...if this works..


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 6, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Yes, I thought this too, and it confused me even more.



Yes. Understandably, but sometimes more chips = more expensive, even if they are slower. Chat would know for sure...


----------



## Marsen (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks, i check their Live Chat tomorrow.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 7, 2020)

If it is from interest:
Today, I got an answer from Micron Customer Service.

*Crucial CT2K32G4SFD8266 64GB Kit (32GB x2) *(the cheaper one) is fully compatibel with the Mac Mini 2018.


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 7, 2020)

The first, cheaper one is exactly what I put in my Mini when I got it earlier this year and it works.


----------



## WandaS (Oct 7, 2020)

Try this RAM it's as good as any. 2 x 32 $209.72

https://www.nemixram.com/amfinder?find=apple-mac-mini-apple-mac-mini-2018-2071246&sid=GcuFFNgSkA


----------



## Marsen (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks, I already bought the cruical at 212,-


----------



## Marsen (Oct 15, 2020)

Marsen said:


> *Crucial CT2K32G4SFD8266 64GB Kit (32GB x2)*




Today, I was sucessfull in upgrading the Mac Mini to 64 GB Ram with the above named.

Working fine!


----------

